# This year I get to print



## christopher walrath (Jan 15, 2009)

That's right.  My wife has graciously offered the upstairs bathroom as a printing darkroom from time to time so this year I'm going for it.  I will be printing before the end of February.  I can hardly wait.  I have my preliminary list with some advice from friends over at APUG but I would like your input as well.

I have the following.

35mm enlarger
Easel
Timer
Thermometer
Some Ilford paper (I think 44 sheets given to me by a local friend)
Kodak Indicator Stop Bath (from processing film)
Kodafix Fixing Agent (ditto)
other odds and ends

On my list to get from Freestyle (and also to shop around for less expensive)
More film (135 and 4x5 sheets)
Tongs
Red Safelight
4- 8x10 trays
4x5 sheet film developing tank
Grain Focuser
8x11 Paper safe
Archival sheets for the negs

I hope to find a 10-12" lens on ebay cheap.  Yeah, I know.
I am open to suggestions on paper and paper developer.

Thanks, guys.


----------

